# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Hướng dẫn cách up rom tiếng việt DXJF4 cho I9000 Galaxy S

## longnt

Mình dịch bài này từ 1 trang samsung-firmware, bạn nào mua máy xách tay không tiếng Việt có thể làm theo.

Bạn nào mua máy hàng xách tay bản lock không nên up FW này nhé, có thể dẫn tới bị lock sim

Đừng quên rằng bạn sẽ phải cài đặt phiên bản mới nhất của Samsung PC Studio mới hoặc các driver mới nhất

Link down Firmware: http://www.multiupload.com/OY92PCNDGN
Những công cụ để Up Rom:
- ODIN 3 version 1.0 (flash program)
- .PIT file (file boot)
*Chú ý*: Nên up rom bằng Laptop để tránh trường hợp mất điện giữa chừng. File Firmware, odin, và Pit đều có dạng .zip và .rar, khi giải nén về thì nên để cùng 1 thư mục:

Click this bar to view the original image of 823x394px.
Click this bar to view the original image of 823x395px.
*Đưa điện thoại của bạn về chế độ Download:
*Tắt điện thoại, tháo sim và thẻ nhớ. Bấm tổ hợp phím volume down + home key + power on.
*Quá trình Flash:
*1. Mở ODIN.
2. Chọn file như hình hướng dẫn ở dưới
3. Tháo thẻ nhớ và Sim ra khỏi điện thoại.
4. Tắt điện thoại sau đó vào chế độ Download (Tắt điện thoại, tháo sim và thẻ nhớ. Bấm tổ hợp phím volume down + home key + power on.)
5. Kết nối điện thoại với máy tính bằng cáp USB phù hợp và chờ cho đến khi các driver được cài xong. (Và phải nhìn thấy ondin có màu vàng ở chỗ ID:COM dưới hình)
6. Nếu các driver được cài xong, click Start.
7. Chờ đợi quá trình flash trong vài phút và khi máy khởi động lại và vào màn hình chính thì bạn đã thành công.

Click this bar to view the original image of 915x675px.
Click this bar to view the original image of 915x675px.
Click this bar to view the original image of 915x675px.


Note: Bản này có những trở ngại sau: (Theo như Mr ESC sài thử thì thấy như thế)




> - Hay Lag (lâu lâu chạy chậm rì, phải xử lý Fixlag)
> - Nói chung bản này ổn định, quản lý pin tốt đỡ ngốn pin.
> - Và 1 cái hay của bản này là có Tiếng Việt. kha..kha dành cho bạn nào lười đọc tiếng anh

----------

